# Binocular Headband Magnifier



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

I was wondering if a headband Magnifier would be the way to go to improve my grafting! (e.g. http://www.all-spec.com/products/DA-5.html?gclid=CPmqtY-r-64CFQda7Aodkw5U1Q). Anybody tried this before!
What Manification would be best (1.5;1.75;2) and what Focal length (e.g. 8")


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

Almondralf said:


> I was wondering if a headband Magnifier would be the way to go to improve my grafting! (e.g. http://www.all-spec.com/products/DA-5.html?gclid=CPmqtY-r-64CFQda7Aodkw5U1Q). Anybody tried this before!
> What Manification would be best (1.5;1.75;2) and what Focal length (e.g. 8")


I like the optional light. 6000 candle power for overcast days.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've used one very similar to that, but have decided that reading glasses were better for me. I seem to get a better, sharper focus with the glasses than with the headband unit. And, I get the three packs of reading glasses at Walmart for ten bucks!


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

I just ordered a pair for that very purpose, They haven't arrived yet.

I got a cheapy, (to test) About $ 9.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I've only grafted a few time, I have been successful.
So take my advise for what is is worth.

I have reading glasses, a huge magnifying glass, a light on a swing arm and a smaller magnifying glass.

I mostly use the glasses perched on my nose and look though them very infrequently.
I use a LED light/headlamp I have for walking out of the woods at night. It has a red light setting and that is helpful on some shades of comb or when my eyes get strained. Mostly I use the white LED or incandescent setting. I may use the glasses to find a spot that has the right age larvae. I have found that if I can't see an egg and can't see or can very barely see the larvae it is the right age. The cell takes on a milky appearance and the larvae becomes invisible for the brief time they are the right age.
All the extra magnification doesn't seem to really help and at this point doesn't seem nessecary to me.
My feelings may change as I become more proficient .


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

It's going to depend on your eyesight. After using glasses of various powers, desk magnifier, magnifying glass - I use a donegan optivisor in 2.5x just like the one you are looking at, with the light. It makes all the difference in the world for me.


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

OK - just ordered one - 2x - 8" - $31 - will see if it helps! Thanks for the help!


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

I use 3x readers with an LED flashlight.


----------

